# love my Boer girls!



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I brought home my first boer mix girls early this year and am so happy with them! I'd like to get better pics now that they can go outside. In the last 2 pics they're trying to decide if the ramp to the yard below is safe....they still haven't gone down but I'm sure they will yet!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks like you have a nice little herd there!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Nice girls! And what an interesting setup!


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Hey now you got some winners they are beautiful


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Finally, outdoor pics!! Can't wait to bring home my Boer buckling and have boer kids in winter/spring!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

To steal a line from a friend, "Welcome to the dark side."


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

LOVE the girls in pic two and seven! Such nice toplines on them!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

nancy d said:


> To steal a line from a friend, "Welcome to the dark side."


"Evil laugh" We have cookies.... animal crackers, that is.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

nancy d said:


> To steal a line from a friend, "Welcome to the dark side."


I take it 'the dark side' is the meat goat side as opposed to the dairy goat side? Yup, I love goats but don't wanna be tied down to a milking schedule.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> LOVE the girls in pic two and seven! Such nice toplines on them!


Thankyou! those 2 pics are actually the same goat. I really like her too!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I thought they were maybe the same goat but I couldn't tell. She is nice!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, nice does.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are gorgeous girls! Congrats! They all look like they've had great care  They all have such sweet, friendly faces too! Are they as sweet & friendly as they seem? They sure look happy in those pics, but my favorite is the 2nd to last one with the one doe peeking around the corner at the ramp LOL!!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks, HoosierShadow! Yes, they are extremely sweet and friendly! more so than the pygmy girls used to have. Did you also see the more recent outdoor pics I posted a little further into the thread? (colour in the outdoor pics is better) I can't wait to bring home my new boer buckling very soon!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Great looking does. Someone did a really nice job on disbudding them.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Yes. Welcome to the dark side!

Your comment about them being afraid of the ramp cracked me up. I bet if their introduction to it was at the bottom and before you were ready for them *upstairs*, they'd have been on it like dirt.
Whatever you do... don't ask us to help you pick out a buck. We really hate doing that. <snicker>


----------

